# 2002 Gibson Les Paul Standard DC Ajax ON $1500



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Honestly I don't know if this is a deal or not, but it's a guitar on my wish list!

Gibson 2002 les Paul dc | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

It looks like a pretty good deal for a double cut LP to me.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think so.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I had a blonde one for sale back at the beginning of COVID. When reverb sales were in the $1800 range, I think I started around $1750 and dropped the price a few times. I think I got $1250’ish for it.

Even at around $1500 to $1600, everyone raved about “what an awesome deal!” but nobody pulled the trigger.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

There were several different variations. The one posted has a bound neck and unbound body. Mine had a bound body and unbound neck.

Here’s what $1250 woulda got ya’…


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> There were several different variations. The one posted has a bound neck and unbound body. Mine had a bound body and unbound neck.
> 
> Here’s what $1250 woulda got ya’…
> View attachment 405919
> ...


Nice. I like the trans black and the natural - it would be hard to choose between the two.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Now $1500 (shit)

Gibson les Paul dc | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I never noticed before that the horns are not symmetrical.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> Now $1500 (shit)
> 
> Gibson les Paul dc | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


I’m generally not a fan of LP DCs but the trans black and binding is a pretty sweet look. And is it reaaaaaaally “firm” at 1500?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Another one popped up today - it's a sign.

Gibson double cut fs/ft | Guitars | Kawartha Lakes | Kijiji


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> Another one popped up today - it's a sign.
> 
> Gibson double cut fs/ft | Guitars | Kawartha Lakes | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 406041


Cant take it with you when you go mate, all the signs are pointing to burn


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> I never noticed before that the horns are not symmetrical.


Same as the “original” doublecut.


----------

